# BF3: Origin erkennt Passwort nicht...



## cooldine (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wollt nur kurz fragen ob für euch gerade Origin erreichbar ist, bei mir sagt er andauernd, dass mein Passwort falsch wäre.
Also vor einer Stunde gings noch....

Gruß,
cooldine


----------



## Brokensword (13. Dezember 2011)

bei mir das gleiche
aber die ea seite geht auch nicht


----------



## Froshekk (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert es ganz normal. Ein Kumpel hat dasselbe Problem, und er sagt, dass das Passwort MINDESTENS 8-Stellig sein muss. Passwort ändern nützt ihm jedoch nichts, da "dieser Dienst im Moment nicht zur Verfügung steht".


----------



## Brokensword (13. Dezember 2011)

keine Angst es sind nur Wartungsarbeiten

man kann ja derweil im Battlelog rumschauen, oder versuchen den SP zu starten


----------



## thamatrixxx (13. Dezember 2011)

super, es geht immer noch nicht ... oder geht´s bei jemandem schon wieder?


----------



## AndreMacZork (13. Dezember 2011)

*was ist da los*

Also ich kann mich nur mehr und mehr über dieses Origin aufregen und die Probleme die es mit sich bringt. So Groß angepriesen und nicht eine stunde gezockt. ständig abstürze, server downs. und jetzt seit 18.00uhr geht gar nichts mehr, obwohl einige zocken können. Drecks verdammte scheiße


----------



## shotgunfredi (14. Dezember 2011)

seit 02:00 funktioniert Origin weider


----------



## cinos (14. Dezember 2011)

shotgunfredi schrieb:


> seit 02:00 funktioniert Origin weider


 
Da hast du wohl die Zeit vergessen beim zocken he  ))


----------



## smooth1980 (14. Dezember 2011)

AndreMacZork schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nur mehr und mehr über dieses Origin aufregen und die Probleme die es mit sich bringt. So Groß angepriesen und nicht eine stunde gezockt. ständig abstürze, server downs. und jetzt seit 18.00uhr geht gar nichts mehr, obwohl einige zocken können. Drecks verdammte scheiße



Tja man informiert sich eben vor dem Kauf über den Kopierschutz und unterstützt nicht alles Blind mit seinem Geld.
Jetzt heulst du rum deswegen.........


----------



## Froshekk (14. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Tja man informiert sich eben vor dem Kauf über den Kopierschutz und unterstützt nicht alles Blind mit seinem Geld.
> Jetzt heulst du rum deswegen.........


 
Versteh ich nicht so ganz, was haben denn bitte Wartungsarbeiten mit Kopierschutz zu tun? Und Origin hat ja nicht nur im Thema Battlefield 3 versagt, sondern generell, da die Plattform einfach der größte Müll ist. Aber zum Glück steht ja "Beta" in der Kopfzeile, sodass sie rein rechtlich gegen Anklagen bei PW-Verlust etc geschützt sind.


----------

